# Epson V770 scanner



## molested_cow (Mar 4, 2009)

I just bought the Epson V770 scanner... should have done this a long time ago.

So as I was scanning negatives that I have, I noticed that the scans tend to be a little blur(unfocused) as compared to those that was done by the photo developer. Am I doing something wrong, or is there anything I can adjust to make this right?

I compared scans with different settings but they don't seem to affect the sharpness of the image much.


----------



## djacobox372 (Mar 5, 2009)

molested_cow said:


> I just bought the Epson V770 scanner... should have done this a long time ago.
> 
> So as I was scanning negatives that I have, I noticed that the scans tend to be a little blur(unfocused) as compared to those that was done by the photo developer. Am I doing something wrong, or is there anything I can adjust to make this right?
> 
> I compared scans with different settings but they don't seem to affect the sharpness of the image much.



I own a v700, which I assume is similar to the v770.

It's VERY important to get the film carrier at the right height. There are little tabs on the carrier that allow you to adjust it up and down--there are three settings: no tabs, high tabs, and low tabs. 

Each scanner is different: with mine the high setting was better then the low but still not tack-sharp.  So, I added three layers of masking tape to the bottom of each tab, and now it's perfect (as long as the film is flat, curled film is a hassle with this scanner).

Also, consider that the lab doing the scanning for likely sharpens them a bit after scanning.

good luck!


----------



## molested_cow (Mar 5, 2009)

So that's what the tabs are for! The instruction manual never explained what those things are.


----------



## djacobox372 (Mar 6, 2009)

molested_cow said:


> So that's what the tabs are for! The instruction manual never explained what those things are.



Do three scans (no tabs, low tabs, and high tabs) and see which is most sharp.  If the highest is most sharp, but still not perfect you may need to add a couple layers of tape to the bottom of the feet until you dial it in perfectly.


----------

